# [SOLVED] Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

I got my hands on a used 48-port gigabit switch "RubyTech GS-1148L" and I'm trying to figure out how to access the web interface for further configuration... so far, no success. It's working fine like any other unmanaged switch (without DHCP). For some reason I cannot connect to the web interface via 192.168.0.1 as described in the manual. I can't find the IP-address of that switch via command prompt... it seems like it lost it's "managed" functions. :-( Any ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Try pinging 192.168.0.1 and paste results.


----------



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

First of all thanks for your help! 

oO typo in my first post: I meant 192.168.1.1

I set myself to 192.168.1.100, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, default gateway 192.168.1.254 (everything according to the manual) and ran 'ping 192.168.1.1': 

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data: 
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host not reachable. 
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host not reachable. 
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host not reachable. 
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host not reachable. 

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss).


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

Is the switch connected to a router if so disconnect the router from the switch and then connect to the switches ip address if successful you know you have to re-configure reserve 192.168.1.1 for the switch.


----------



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

Nope, it's connected directly to the computer, so only one port in use. Further I disabled all network adapters except the one connected to the switch for pinging 192.168.1.1 in my previous post.

192.168.1.1 is not registered in the arp table, but I'm not quite sure how to interpret the results of 'arp -a':

Interface: 192.168.1.100 --- 0xb
Internet Address Physical Address Type
192.168.1.255 ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff static
224.0.0.22 01-00-5e-00-00-16 static
224.0.0.252 01-00-5e-00-00-fc static

Just for fun I tried using 192.168.1.255 as default gateway instead of 192.168.1.254 (<-- manual) and I was able to connect to a proper network instead of an unidentified network. Yet no web interface.
Thanks for helping!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*



grilly said:


> It's working fine like any other unmanaged switch (without DHCP).


Unmanaged switches do not have an IP address.

If you are using a managed switch, you can try doing a tracert to pick up the IP address of the switch or use a network scanning tool. Or do a hard reset on the device and try to log into its default address.


----------



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

It is supposed to be managed according the manual: http://www.atel.com.pl/doc/GS-1148L_MAN.pdf

As you suggested I did tracert to a different computer and there were no IPs inbetween those machines. So from 192.168.1.100 directly to 192.168.1.101 without detours.

There is a reset button, but it only reboots the switch. I tried holding it for a while, same result. Manual doesn't say anything about hard resetting. I really hope I get an anwer from RubyTech support.

Is it even possible that a managed switch has some kind of defect, so it's just an unmanaged switch? Never heard of that one before...

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

Grilly, use this network scanner to find the IP address of the switch SoftPerfect Network Scanner: fast and free network scanner

If it's a managed switch, there will be a way to reset it to the factory defaults, just check the manual.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

Please try disabling your firewall and then try and connect then re-enable it after test.

It is still a managed switch even if it has a defect and with that it may not work as it should.


----------



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

I tried your network scanner, and it didn't come up with anything new. Works fine in the regular hourse/internet network, but it does not find the switch... I searched pretty much the whole IP range. And I did all tests with and without firewall... no luck.

Well yea, the manual says there is an option for hard resetting in the web interface or via telnet or via a direct serial connection. So the web interface and telnet are not available since I have no option to contact the switch itself. That leaves the serial connection... I guess they talk about the DB-9 / SubD plug on the back and not about an ethernet plug in the front?
If that's the case then I'll probably need an adapter for that since all my SubD connections on every computer in the house are for VGA-out.

Since I didn't hear from RubyTech Taiwan Support so far, I tried contacting RubyTech Germany, turns out they are completetly independent companies and don't support eachothers products, just their own. German support did reply really quickly though. :-/

So I guess I need to find a way to use that DB-9 interface... sigh. Any suggestions from experienced serial-port users? I'll google my way through...

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Ruby Tech GS-1148L: No web interface?*

You mention the switch is used, do you know if it was actually working before being taken out of service? I just looked at the manual quick and it's in Chinglish. I can't tell for sure if the reset pin is for resetting the software to factory defaults or not. I would hold that reset pin in for 10 to 20 seconds or more and watch the LEDs on the front. If they flash, the device may have reset.

It probably has DHCP enabled by default, so if it's working and you plug a computer into a LAN port, the computer would get an IP address from the device. One way to tell if it's working and if it reset.

If the device is configured as a switch, insert it in between a router and a PC. If you can get online, you know the switch is probably working. Either way it will still have an IP address. If you've scanned known private IP address ranges and can't find it at all, I'd say it's NG.

DB9 is a standard serial port connector, but what you probably need is a null modem cable. I wouldn't waste my time with it, IMO.


----------



## grilly (Feb 24, 2012)

Now almost two years later I gave it another try and finally managed to access the serial interface, get the switch's network configuration and access the web interface.

I used following hardware:
- Digitus DA-70156 USB Serial Adapter USB 2.0
- Null Modem adapter
- Serial extension cable
- Serial connection gender changer

Connection settings (hyperterminal):
- Baud Rate: 115200
- Data Bits: 8
- Stop Bits: 1
- Parity: None
- Flow Control: None

Well then, thanks to everyone involved. I'm happy now :grin:


----------

